

Videos from European Common Lisp Meeting 2011 - vseloved
http://blip.tv/eclm

======
vseloved
And some comments: [http://lisp-univ-etc.blogspot.com/2011/11/videos-from-
eclm-2...](http://lisp-univ-etc.blogspot.com/2011/11/videos-from-
eclm-2011.html)

------
rbanffy
For those who prefer to watch at the gym

<http://blip.tv/eclm/rss/itunes>

